# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  إتيان الزوجة في دبرها حرام إجماعاً

## نايف الحميدي

سُئل الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي حفظه الله تعالى : عن أحاديث إتيان المرأة في دبرها في أحدى دروسه فأجاب :  

ما جاء عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من النهي من إتيان المرأة في دبرها جُلها معلولة أو كُلها والكلام في قوله سبحانه وتعالى ( نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم ) ظاهرٌ وصريح والمسألة فيها محل إجماع وما جاء عن عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما فهو غير صحيح فالثابت عنه ما رواه عنه نافع بالمنع وما يروى عن مالك فهو غلط و وهم تفرد به العُتبي في رواية العُتبية عن الإمام مالك والعُتبية فيها من التفردات والشذوذ عن الإمام مالك ما لا يخفى .أ،هـ .

( توضيح وتنبيه )
سألني أكثر من شخص في عدة مجالس بحكم قربي من الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي حفظه الله ان الشيخ يقول بجواز إتيان المرأة في دبرها فاستنكرت واستبعدت ان يقول الشيخ بهذا القول وسألته بنفسي فقال حفظه الله ( إن في المسألة إجماع بالمنع والناقل قليل فهم وجاهل ) .   
قلت لعل الأخ الناقل غفر الله له استشكل عليه ما تحته خط في الفتوى.

----------


## الجذع

ارجو ارشادنا عمن نقل الاجماع واين  نجد ذلك وشكر الله لكم عملكم

----------


## حسان الرديعان

بارك الله فيك أخي نايف وفي الشيخ عبدالعزيز

في إحدى المجالس ذكر لي أحد الإخوة أنّ طالبًا من طلاب العلم ألف رسالة في جواز إتيان المرأة في دبرها!! وأنه رآها، فطالبته بصورة منها، ووعدني بها، وهذا الموضوع له سَنَة ولم  أرَ شيئًا إلى الآن ..

----------


## نايف الحميدي

أخي الجذع الاجماع نقله القرطبي والنووي وجماعه .
أخي حسان غفر الله لك .

----------


## عبد الرحمان بن أحمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوكم عبد الرحمان بن أحمد الظاهري
حياكم الله 
هذا جواب عن مذهبنا وقول أصحابنا المجتهدين 
قال الظاهري قال أبو محمد في المحلى ''ولا يحل الوطئ في الدبر أصلا لا في امرأه ولا في غيرها أما ما عدا النساء فاجماع متيقن وأما في النساء ففيه اختلاف اختلف فيه عن ابن عمر.
وعن نافع كما روينا من طريق
1- أحمد بن شعيب ارنا الربيع بن سليمان بن داود نا اصبغ ابن الفرج ثنا عبد الرحمن بن القاسم قال قلت لمالك: ان عندنا بمصر الليث بن سعد يحدث عن الحارث بن يعقوب عن سعيد بن يسار قال: قلت لابن عمر: انا نشترى الجوارى فنحمض لهن قال: وما التحميض؟ قال: نأتيهن في أدبارهن قال ابن عمر: اف أف اف أو يعمل هذا مسلم؟ فقال لى مالك: فاشهد على ربيعة لحدثني عن سعيد بن يسار انه سأل ابن عمر فقال: لا بأس به 
2- ومن طريق أحمد بن شعيب أخبرني على بن عثمان بن محمد بن سعيد بن عبد الله بن نفيل نا سعيد بن عيسى حدثنى المفضل نا عبد الله بن سليمان عن كعب بن علقمة عن ابى النضرانه أخبره انه قال لنافع مولى ابن عمر قد اكثر عليك القول انك تقول عن ابن عمر انه أفتى بان تؤتى النساء في أدبارهن فقال نافع: لقد كذبوا على وذكروا في ذلك أحاديث لو صحت لجاءنا ما ينسخها على ما نذكره ان شاء الله عزوجل، 
3- واحتجوا بقول الله تعالى: (نساءكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شتم) * قال أبو محمد: وهذا لا حجة لهم فيه لان أنى في لغة العرب التى نزل بها القرآن انما هي بمعنى من اين لا بمعنى أين فإذ ذلك كذلك فانما معناه من اين شئتم قال الله عزوجل: (يا مريم أنى لك هذا) بمعنى من اين لك هذا، وقالوا: لو حرم من المرأة شئ لحرم جميعها
قال أبو محمد: هذا كما قالوا لو لم يأت نص بتحريمة، وقالوا: وطئ المجموعة جائز وربما مال الذكر إلى الدبر قال على: إذا لم يتمكن من وطئ المجموعة الا بالايلاج في الدبر فوطئها حرام 
قال أبو محمد: فنظرنا في ذلك فوجدنا ما حدثناه أحمد بن محمد بن الجسور. وعبد الله ابن ربيع قال أحمدنا وهب بن مسرة نا ابن وضاح نا أبو بكر بن أبى شيبة، وقال عبد الله نا محمد بن معاوية انا أحمد بن شعيب نا عبد الله بن سعيد أبو سعيد الاشج ثم اتفق الاشج. وابن أبى شيبة قالا جميعا: نا أبو خالد الاحمر عن الضحاك بن عثمان عن مخرمة بن سليمانعن كريب عن ابن عباس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا ينظر الله إلى رجل أتى رجلا أو امرأة في دبر " هذا لفظ رواية عبد الله بن ربيع.
ورواية أحمد " في دبرها " لم يختلفا في غير ذلك * وبه إلى أحمد بن شعيب انا محمد بن منصور نا سفيان هو الثوري حدثنى يزيد ابن عبد الله بن أسامة بن الهاد عن عمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " ان الله لا يستحى من الحق لا تأتوا النساء في ادبارهن " * قال أبو محمد: وهذان خبران صحيحان تقوم الحجة بهما ولو صح خبر في اباحة ذلك لكان هذان ناسخين له لان الاصل ان كل شئ مباح حتى يأتي تحريمه، فهذان الخبران وردا بما فصل الله تحريمه لنا وقد جاء تحريم ذلك عن أبى هريرة وعلى ابن أبى طالب.وابى الدرداء.وابن عباس.وسعيد بن المسيب.وأبى سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ابن عوف.وطاوس.ومجاهد  ، وهو قول أبى حنيفة: والشافعي.وسفيان الثوري وغيرهم، وما رويت اباحه ذلك عن أحد الا عن ابن عمر وحده باختلاف عنه.وعن نافع باختلاف عنه: وعن مالك باختلاف عنه فقط وبالله تعالى التوفيق اهـ 
قال الظاهري عفا الله عنه جل المرويات التي احتج بها المحرمون لا تخلوا من كلام من باب الأمانة عدا حديث الذي رواه الطبراني في الأوسط كما في ( الصحيحة
2399 ) 

في التحقيق هو القاطع في المسألة و قد ضعفه العلامة يوسف الجديع في بحثه و رد عليه الشيخ علي رضا حفظهما الله وهداهما و هاهي المناظرة أو المكاتبة 
كنت قد بعث برسالة للشيخ المحقق عبد الله بن يوسف الجديع أسأله 
فيها : 

عما نُسِب إليه من إباحة الموسيقى ، 

وإباحة حلق اللحية ، 

والقول بجواز : 

إتيان المرأة في المحل المكروه ؟ 

وقد بينت له فيها أني 

أود منه أن يذكر لي الأدلة التي استند إليها في 

هذه المسائل المدلهمة التي يقطع فيها جميع السلفيين وغيرهم 

من أصحاب المذاهب المتبوعة بالتحريم ، وإشباع القول 

في بيان الأدلة التي تقطع بذلك . 

وهذا نص رسالتي : 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الفاضل الشيخ عبد الله الجديع : 

معك من المدينة النبوية : 

محقق التراث : 

علي رضا بن عبد الله بن علي رضا 

: لقد التقينا في المدينة قبل سنوات عديدة ؛ 

وسرني اهتمامكم البالغ بالسنة والتحقيق ؛ 

وقرأت لكم كثيراً مما كتبتموه تحقيقاً وتأليفاً . 

وقد استوقفني ما صدر لكم مؤخراً من كتاب يتضمن القول : 

بجواز حلق : 

اللحية وأن ذلك هو المطلوب في هذا العصر ! 

وكذا القول بإباحة الأغاني ! 

وهذه المسائل لعلك أشبعتها بالكلام في كتابك الذي لم أتحصل عليه 

حتى الساعة ؛ 

لكن يرجى منكم كتابة خلاصة للأدلة التي استدللتم بها لذلك . 

كما أني علمت بتأليفكم كتاباً كبيراً في جواز إتيان المرأة في دبرها ؛ 

وقد كنت حققت في هذا جزءاً للنسائي في الكبرى ؛ 

وتوصلت إلى بعض النتائج الغريبة حقاً في صحة الأحاديث وضعفها ؛ 


لكني جزمت بعد الإطلاع على طريق عند : 

الطبراني في الكبير كما في ( الصحيحة ) 

برقم ( 2399 ) 

حسنة الإسناد لذاتها ؛ 

ولم يتعرض لها الحافظ في ( التلخيص) ؛ 

وهي مع الروايات التي لا تخلو من مقال تدل على صحة الحديث . 

على كل حال أتمنى لو تتحفني ببحثك ولو بشكل مختصر مزوداً 

بالأدلة . 

في 20 رمضان 1425 هـ 

فكان منه الجواب التالي : 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

فضيلة الأخ المكرم الشيخ علي رضا حفظه الله. 

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. 

أما بعد.. فحياكم الله ، وتقبل منكم ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير. 

أحسب فضيلتكم محقق كتاب صفة الجنة لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني.. أليس كذلك؟ 

سعدت بخطابكم، وهي وصلة خير بيننا إن شاء الله. 

أما ما سألتم عنه بخصوص ما نشر لي حول اللحية والموسيقى، 

فنعم هما كتابان: 

(1) الموسيقى والغناء في ميزان الإسلام. 

وتعرضت فيه لتحقيق حكم المسألة بتفصيل ؛ 

واستوعبت بما يسر الله تعالى : 

ما احتج به الناس في هذا وتحرر لي ما يعسر تلخيصه لمثلكم ، 

والكتاب قد دخل السعودية وبيع في الرياض في مكتبة التدمرية وفي 

معرض الكتاب، وقيل لي : 

أيضاً أنه سيباع في جدة في معرض سيكون في رمضان 

( أي هذا المنصرم ) ولا أدري إن تم ذلك أم لا ؟ 

(2) اللحية دراسة حديثية فقهية ، 

وهو على منوال ما أشرت إليه في الكتاب الأول ، 

والشأن في سوقه مثله . 

أما كتابي حول إتيان المحل المكروه كما أطلق عليه بعض أهل العلم ، 

فلم يطبع ، 

وقد استوعبت فيه تحقيق النصوص المروية ودلائلها ، 

ومذاهب أهل العلم ، 

وخلصت فيه : 

(( إلى المنع كراهة )) 

لعسر توقي النجاسة ، 

ولما قد يترتب من الضرر ، 

وفيه ما يمكن التعلق به من الرواية ما جاء في النهي ؛ 

مما يقوى بالتعدد ، 

كحديث خزيمة بن ثابت على (( علته لذاته )) ! 

وحديث جابر "ما كان في الفرج" 

وحديث أم سلمة: "صماماً واحداً". 

وأما الحديث الذي أشرتم إليه 

، فهو حديث جابر بن عبدالله، 

وهو عند الطبراني في الأوسط - لا في الكبير كما 

ذكرتم - وهو حديث ضعيف في التحقيق ، 

وإليكم نص ما شرحت به علته عن كتابي المشار إليه: 

رواية جابر بن عبداللَّه : 

عنْ جابِرِ بنِ عَبْدِاللَّهِ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عنهُما 

-: 

أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم نَهَى عَن مَحاشِ النِّساءِ . 

(( حَديثٌ ضَعيف )) : 

أَخرَجَه الطَّبرانيُّ في ((المُعْجَمِ الأوْسَطِ)) 

(رقم 7718 ) 

: وهو في (( زوائد المُعْجَمَينِ)) ق: 169/ب]، قالَ: 

حَدَّثنا مُحمَّدُ بنُ عِيسى بنِ السَّكَنِ، حَدَّثنا عَليُّ بنُ بَحْرٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبي 

فُدَيْكٍ، عَنِ الضَّحَّاكِ بنِ عُثْمانَ، عَن مُحمَّدِ بنِ المنْكَدِرِ ، عنْ 

جابِرٍ به . 

قالَ الطَّبرانيُّ: 

(( لمْ يَرْوِ هذا الحديثَ عَنِ الضَّحَّاكِ بنِ عُثْمانَ إِلاَّ ابنُ أَبي فُدَيْكٍ، تَفرَّدَ بهِ 

عَليُّ بنُ بَحْرٍ )) . 

وقالَ الهَيثَميُّ في (( مجْمَعِ الزَّوائِدِ )) (4/299 ) 

(( ورِجالُهُ ثِقاتٌ )) . 

قُلْتُ: 

هذا إِطْلاقٌ غَيْرُ مَرْضِيٍّ، فابنُ أَبي فُدَيكٍ - واسْمُهُ مُحمَّدُ بنُ إسْماعِيلَ – 

وإنْ خَرَّجَ لهُ الشَّيْخانِ وكانَ صَدوقاً ؛ إلاَّ : 

أنَّهُ رُبَّما أخْطَأَ، كَما وَصَفَهُ بذلكَ ابن حِبَّانَ، 

وأطْلَقَ تَضْعيفَهُ لأجْلِهِ يعْقوبُ بنُ سُفيانَ، 

وَليَّنَهُ ابنُ سَعْدٍ بقولِهِ: 

((لَيْسَ بحُجَّةٍ)) 

، فإذا ضَمَمْتَ هذا الجَرْحَ إلى توثيقِ ابنِ مَعينٍ معَ احْتِجاجِ الشَّيخينِ 

بحديثهِ وَجَدْتَ وَجْهَهُ الخَطَأَ، 

وهُوَ لا يُنافي الصِّدْقَ في الجُمْلَةِ 

، وإنَّما يَدْعو إلى ضَرورَةِ تحقُّقِ ضَبْطِهِ للرِّوايةِ المُعيَّنَة ، 

فإذا تَبَيَّنَتِ استِقامَتُها صَحَّ الحُكْمُ بقَبولِها 

، وبِهذا يَقَعُ الجوابُ عمَّا أخرَجَ الشَّيخانِ لَهُ 

، فأمَّا البُخاريُّ فلَمْ يُخْرِجْ لَهُ إلاَّ حديثَيْنِ في أربَعَةِ مواضِعَ، 

توبِعَ عليهِما جميعاً، على أنَّهما لمْ يكونا من روايتِهِ عنِ الضَّحَّاكِ، 

إنَّما رواهُما عنِ ابنِ أبي ذِئْبٍ، وقدْ كانَ مُكْثِراً للرِّوايةِ 

عنهُ ، وأمَّا مُسلِمٌ فأخْرَجَ لهُ في سِتٍّ وَثَلاثينَ موضِعاً جميعُها جاءَتْ من 

غيرِ حديثِ ابنِ أبي فُدَيْكٍ عندَ مُسْلِمٍ نفْسِهِ، 

إلاَّ حديثَينِ ، توبِعَ عليهِما عندَ غيرِ مُسْلِمٍ، 

وهكذا حديثُهُ هُنا مقْبولٌ مُحتَجٌّ بهِ إذا ثَبَتَتْ لَهُ علاماتُ القَبولِ لحَديثِ 

مثْلِهِ ، (( وهُوَ ما نراهُ شَرْطاً في قبولِ حديثِ كُلِّ مَن نَزَلَ حديثُهُ عنْ دَرَجَةِ 

أهْلِ الإتْقانِ أنَّهُ لا بُدَّ من اسْتِفْراغِ البَحْثِ للوُقوفِ على المُوافِقِ لَهُ في 

روايتِهِ، أو يكونُ لها أَصْلٌ ثابِتٌ في الدِّينِ وليسَ ثَمَّةَ عَلامَةٌ على عَدَمِ 

إتْقانِهِ لها )) والَّذي أثْبَتَهُ 

التَّحرِّي في هذا الحديثِ وُجودُ عَلامَةٍ على عَدَمِ حِفْظِ ابنِ أبي فُدَيْكٍ لهذا 

الحديثِ بهذا الإسْنادِ. 

فأخْرَجَهُ ابنُ عَدِيٍّ في ((الكامِل)) (5/1831) قالَ: 

حدَّثنا الحَسَنُ، قالَ: حَدَّثني الحُسَيْنُ بنُ عِيسى، قالَ: 

حَدَّثني ابنُ أبي فُدَيْكٍ، عنْ عَليِّ بنِ أبي عَليٍّ، عن مُحمَّدِ بنِ المنكَدِرِ، 

عن جابِرٍ، قالَ: قالَ رَسولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

(( اتَّقُوا مَحاشَ النِّساءِ)) . 

قلتُ: 

ففي الإسْنادِ الأوَّلِ جعَلَ ابنُ أبي فُدَيْكٍ الحديثَ عنِ الضَّحَّاكِ ، وهُوَ رجُلٌ 

صَدوقٌ، 

وفي هذا الإسْنادِ جعَلَهُ عن عليٍّ هذا، وهُوَ المُهلَّبيُّ ، مَدَنِيٌّ مَتروكٌ عامَّةُ 

أحاديثِهِ مَناكِيرُ ، وهُوَ أَشَدُّ وَهاءً في رِوايَتِهِ عن ابنِ المنكَدِرِ. 

وليسَ في الطَّريقَيْنِ إليهِ ما يُحِيلَ العِلَّةَ على غيرِهِ 

، فالأوَّلُ شَيْخُ الطَّبرانيِّ فيهِ قالَ الخَطيبُ في ((تاريخِه)) (2/400) 

(( ثِقَة)) ، وشَيْخُهُ عليُّ بنُ بَحْرٍ هُوَ القَطَّانُ بَغداديٌّ ثِقَةٌ مأمونٌ ، 

والحَسَنُ شَيْخُ ابنِ عَديٍّ هُوَ ابنُ سُفْيانَ الحافِظُ ، 

وشَيْخُهُ الحُسَيْنُ بنُ عِيسى هُوَ القُومَسيُّ ثِقَةٌ . 

فعَنْ أيِّ الرَّجُلَيْنِ الصَّوابُ في رِوايَةِ ابنِ أبي فُدَيْكٍ ? 

ليسَ هُناكَ ما يُرَجِّحُ أن تَكونَ إلى جانِبِ القَبُولِ ، كما لا يوجَدُ 

ما يَصِيرُ بِها إلى السُّقوطِ جُملَةً من أجْلِ احتِمالِ أن تَكونَ محفوظَةً لابنِ 

أبي فُدَيْكٍ عنِ الضَّحَّاكِ، لِذا كانَ الحُكْمُ بضَعْفِها لضَعْفِ ابنِ أبي فُدَيْكٍ فيها 

لا لضَعْفِ شَيْخِهِ )) . 

وأرجو أن يتهيأ نشر الكتاب في وقت قريب، والله المستعان. 

دمتم بخير. 

أخوكم : 

عبدالله بن يوسف الجديع 

فكان مني الجواب الآتي : 

إلى الشيخ الفاضل : عبد الله بن يوسف الجديع رعاه المولى ؛ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛ 

وبعد : سرني جوابكم ، ولطفكم في الرد ؛ وأقول : 

نعم أنا محقق (( صفة الجنة )) وغيره من الكتب والمؤلفات التي تجدها في 

موقعي على الرابط : 

http://www.ali-reda.com/ 



وتجد فيه : 

قول المحدث الألباني ، والمحدث اللحيدان ، والمحدث حمدي 

السلفي ، والعثيميين ، والفوزان ، وغيرهم عن شخصي الفقير بحمد الله 



تعالى . 

أما بشأن كتابكم المؤلف في الغناء واللحية فقد طلبته من أحد إخواننا 

الذين شروه من الرياض لدراسته دراسة متأنية ، 

وتفنيد الأدلة المبيحة للغناء ، وحلق اللحية فيها . 

وأما ما حررتموه بشأن حديث جابر الذي بينتم فيه أنه ضعيف بسبب 

ابن أبي فديك ؛ 

لكونه لم يضبط هذه الرواية بعينها ؛ 

فتعقبتم الهيثمي بقولكم : 

(( قُلْتُ: هذا إِطْلاقٌ غَيْرُ مَرْضِيٍّ، فابنُ أَبي فُدَيكٍ 

واسْمُهُ مُحمَّدُ بنُ إسْماعِيلَ - وإنْ خَرَّجَ لهُ الشَّيْخانِ وكانَ 

صَدوقاً ؛ إلاَّ أنَّهُ رُبَّما أخْطَأَ، 

كَما وَصَفَهُ بذلكَ ابن حِبَّانَ ، وأطْلَقَ 


تَضْعيفَه لأجْلِهِ يعْقوبُ بنُ سُفيانَ ، وَليَّنَهُ ابنُ سَعْدٍ بقولِهِ: 

(( لَيْسَ بحُجَّةٍ)) ، 

فإذا ضَمَمْتَ هذا الجَرْحَ إلى توثيقِ ابنِ مَعينٍ معَ احْتِجاجِ الشَّيخينِ 

بحديثهِ وَجَدْتَ وَجْهَهُ الخَطَأَ، 

وهُوَ لا يُنافي الصِّدْقَ في الجُمْلَةِ ، وإنَّما يَدْعو إلى ضَرورَةِ تحقُّقِ 

ضَبْطِهِ للرِّوايةِ المُعيَّنَة ، فإذا تَبَيَّنَتِ استِقامَتُها صَحَّ الحُكْمُ 

بقَبولِها ، وبِهذا يَقَعُ الجوابُ عمَّا أخرَجَ الشَّيخانِ لَهُ ، 

فأمَّا البُخاريُّ فلَمْ يُخْرِجْ لَهُ إلاَّ حديثَيْنِ في أربَعَةِ مواضِعَ، توبِعَ 

عليهِما جميعاً ، على أنَّهما لمْ يكونا من روايتِهِ عنِ الضَّحَّاكِ ، 

إنَّما رواهُما عنِ ابنِ أبي ذِئْبٍ، وقدْ كانَ مُكْثِراً للرِّوايةِ 

عنهُ ، وأمَّا مُسلِمٌ فأخْرَجَ لهُ في سِتٍّ وَثَلاثينَ موضِعاً جميعُها جاءَتْ 

من غيرِ حديثِ ابنِ أبي فُدَيْكٍ عندَ مُسْلِمٍ نفْسِهِ ، 

حديثَينِ ، توبِعَ عليهِما عندَ غيرِ مُسْلِمٍ ، وهكذا حديثُهُ هُنا مقْبولٌ 

مُحتَجٌّ بهِ إذا ثَبَتَتْ لَهُ علاماتُ القَبولِ لحَديثِ مثْلِهِ ، 

وهُوَ ما نراهُ شَرْطاً في قبولِ حديثِ كُلِّ مَن نَزَلَ حديثُهُ عنْ دَرَجَةِ 

أهْلِ الإتْقانِ أنَّهُ لا بُدَّ من اسْتِفْراغِ البَحْثِ للوُقوفِ 

على المُوافِقِ لَهُ في روايتِهِ ، 

أو يكونُ لها أَصْلٌ ثابِتٌ في الدِّينِ ، 

وليسَ ثَمَّةَ عَلامَةٌ على عَدَمِ إتْقانِهِ لها، والَّذي أثْبَتَهُ 

التَّحرِّي في هذا الحديثِ وُجودُ عَلامَةٍ على عَدَمِ حِفْظِ ابنِ أبي فُدَيْكٍ 

لهذا الحديثِ بهذا الإسْنادِ )) . 

انتهى المقصود ؛ وأقول : 

إن لي عدة تعقبات على كلامكم أرجو أن يتسع صدركم لقبولها : 

1 - جرح ابن حبان للرواة معلوم ؛ 

فلا يخفى عليكم كونه متشدداً في ذلك ، 

مع تساهله العجيب في التوثيق !! 

بل لعله لا يخفاكم تعليق الذهبي عليه في مواضع 

من ((الميزان)) بين فيها كون ابن حبان لا يدري ما يخرج من 

رأسه ! 

فانظر - إن شئت - : (( الميزان )) 1 / 274 

فقد علق على تجريح ابن حبان لأفلح بن سعيد بقوله : 

ابن حبان ربما قصّب الثقة حتى كأنه لا يدري ما يخرج من رأسه 

... وأقره ابن حجر في (( القول المسدد )) ص37 

، وفي (( التهذيب )) 1/186 


2 - اقتصاركم على قول : (( ربما أخطأ )) لابن حبان ليس كما 

ينبغي ؛ ذلك لأن الأولى أن تذكروا أنه قد وثقه في (( ثقاته )) 9/42 

ثم تضيفوا زيادة : (( ربما أخطأ )) ؛ 

ففي ذلك بيان لكونه – عند ابن حبان - ثقة ربما 

أخطأ! 

بينما توحي عبارتكم : 

( ... وكانَ صَدوقا ؛ إلاَّ أنَّهُ رُبَّما أخْطَأَ، كَما وَصَفَهُ بذلكَ ابن حِبَّانَ ) 

إلى أن ابن حبان هو الذي وصفه بكونه 

(( صدوقاً ربما أخطأ )) !! 



3 - إلحاقاً بالتعقيب الثاني أقول : 

فما هو قولكم في عبارة الذهبي عن ابن أبي فديك في 

(( المغني في الضعفاء)) 2/552 : 

(( ثقة مشهور قال ابن سعد وحده : ليس بحجة )) ؟ 

وهذا ما أقره ابن حجر في (( مقدمة الفتح )) ص 437 عندما ذكر 

أن ابن أبي فديك ممن احتج بهم الجماعة ، 

وأن : 

أئمة الجرح والتعديل لم يوافقوا ابن سعد على قوله : 

ليس بحجة . 

4 - عزوكم إطلاق القول بتضعيف ابن أبي فديك لـ: 

يعقوب بن سفيان ؛ مما لم أقف عليه أصلاً عند أئمة 

الجرح والتعديل ؛ فليتكم تسعفوننا بهذه الفائدة ! 

5 - ترجيحكم كفة التضعيف لابن أبي فديك مع كونه ممن احتج بهم 

الشيخان ووثقه ابن معين عندما قلتم : 

(( فإذا ضَمَمْتَ هذا الجَرْحَ إلى توثيقِ ابنِ مَعينٍ معَ احْتِجاجِ 

الشَّيخينِ بحديثهِ وَجَدْتَ وَجْهَهُ الخَطَأ )) ! 

وهذا من أعجب ما يكون ؛ 

إذ كيف يخفى عليكم عدم تساوي الكفتين : 

كفة من احتج به الشيخان ووثقه ابن معين 

بكفة من جرحه ابن حبان الذي تقدم بيان كونه ممن يقصّب الثقات ، 

وجرحه ابن سعد الذي خالفه فيه الأئمة !؟ 

6 - قولكم : 

(( وهكذا حديثُهُ هُنا مقْبولٌ مُحتَجٌّ بهِ إذا ثَبَتَتْ لَهُ علاماتُ القَبولِ 

لحَديثِ مثْلِهِ، وهُوَ ما نراهُ شَرْطاً في 

قبولِ حديثِ كُلِّ مَن نَزَلَ حديثُهُ عنْ دَرَجَةِ أهْلِ الإتْقانِ أنَّهُ لا بُدَّ من 

اسْتِفْراغِ البَحْثِ للوُقوفِ على المُوافِقِ لَهُ في 

روايتِهِ ، أو يكونُ لها أَصْلٌ ثابِتٌ في الدِّينِ وليسَ ثَمَّةَ عَلامَةٌ على 

عَدَمِ إتْقانِهِ لها، والَّذي أثْبَتَهُ التَّحرِّي في هذا 

الحديثِ وُجودُ عَلامَةٍ على عَدَمِ حِفْظِ ابنِ أبي فُدَيْكٍ لهذا الحديثِ بهذا الإسْنادِ )) ! 

ولا أدري أهذا يكون منكم إلغاءً للحديث الحسن من أصله ؛ 

لكونه من رواية من نزلت درجته عن الإتقان ، ولم نجد 

من يوافقه عليه ؟! 

أرجو أن أكون مخطئاً في فهمي ؛ وإلا فيلزمكم ما ذكرته . 

7 - استنتاجكم ضعف الحديث بمقارنة رواية ابن عدي برواية 

الطبراني في (( الأوسط )) – التي أصبتم في كوني 

وهمت في عزو الحديث فجعلته من روايته في (( الكبير )) - 

بقولكم : 

(( فعَنْ أيِّ الرَّجُلَيْنِ الصَّوابُ في رِوايَةِ ابنِ أبي فُدَيْكٍ? 

ليسَ هُناكَ ما يُرَجِّحُ أن تَكونَ إلى جانِبِ القَبُولِ ، 

كما لا يوجَدُ ما يَصِيرُ بِها إلى السُّقوطِ جُملَةً من أجْلِ احتِمالِ أن 

تَكونَ محفوظَةً لابنِ أبي فُدَيْكٍ عنِ الضَّحَّاكِ، لِذا 

كانَ الحُكْمُ بضَعْفِها لضَعْفِ ابنِ أبي فُدَيْكٍ فيها لا لضَعْفِ شَيْخِهِ)) . 

ولا أدري أيخفى عليكم أن الراوي قد يكون له شيخان في الحديث ؛ 

فيرويه مرة عن هذا ومرة عن ذاك ؟! 

ولا يلزم من ذلك تخطئة الراوي أصلاً ! 

وأخيراً ؛ 

فأنا شاكرٌ لكم حسن الأدب في الجواب ، 

والله أسأل أن يوفقني وإياكم للرشاد والسداد . 

وكتب / علي رضا بن عبد الله بن علي رضا 

في 4 شوال 1425 من الهجرة المباركة على صاحبها أفضل 

الصلاة وأتم التسليم . 

وهذا رده على الرسالة الثانية مني إليه : 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يا شيخ علي يبدو أنك ولوع بالردود، 

حتى أنك أعددت نفسك للرد على ما كتبتُ في 

الموسيقى واللحية قبل أن تطلع على ذلك، 

عافانا الله وإياك من حال أهل المراء 

والرياء. 

وهجمت على ما بعثت به إليك حول حديث 

جابر بخطأ وغلط ربما كان بسبب استعجالك 

الذي كنت في غنى عنه. 

وددت أن يكون بدؤك بمراسلتي فاتحة خير 

للحوار في العلم، 

فقابلتك بما يقابل به الأصحاب والإخوان 

رجاء التذاكر والتناصح، 

إذ هذا الطريق - كما لا أحسبه يخفاك – 

أرجى لدوام الصلة. 

ولكنك فيما ظهر من خطابك هذا قد اخترت 

غير ذلك . 

غفر الله لي ولك، 

ورزقني وإياك إحسان القول والعمل. 

وكتب عبدالله الجديع 


فكان هذا جوابي الأخير إليه : 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حفظك الله أيها الفاضل : 

فما علمتك إلا محققاً بارعاً في كتبك ومصنفاتك ؛ 

ولولا ذلك لم يكن بعثي برسالة علمية - على الأقل عندي - 

أبين لك فيها وجهة نظري حول كتابيك ذا معنى ! 

فلا يخفاكم أن الكتاب بعنوانه - كما يقال - 

فلا تظن بي إلا خيراً ؛ 

فقد كان السلف يرد بعضهم على بعض بأشد وأغلظ من هذه 

العبارات التي وجدتها قاسية عليك !! 

ثم إن المسألة في الغناء واللحية محسومة عندي - على الأقل - 

قبل أن تكون كذلك عند المحدثين والفقهاء المحققين ؛ 

فلا أرى وجهاً لتعجبكم من سبقي بالكلام على النقد والتفنيد لمؤلفيكم عن 

الموضوع . .! 

على كل حال أعود فأذكرك بأني ما 

بعثت هذه الرسالة لرجل - لا أقول متخصص - 

بل بارع في التحقيق كما ظهر لي من مؤلفاتكم ؛ 

فلعلكم لو لاحظتم أني لم أخاطبكم إلا بالتفخيم بذكر الجمع في الخطاب !! 

وليس من عادتي أن أرد على من خالفني بهذا النوع إلا لمن أطمع أن 

يكونوا من الأئمة يوماً ما من دهرهم ! 

وفقكم الله وإياي لما يحبه ويرضاه ، 

وثبتني وإياكم على عقيدة السلف ومنهجهم حتى نلقاه . 

ملحوظة : 

أتمنى لو رددتم رداً علمياً على النقاط التي رأيتم أنها خطأ وغلط نتيجة 

الاستعجال .! 

وكتب / علي رضا بن عبد الله بن علي رضا

قال الظاهري و أما عن الاجماع فمنخرم كما رأيت فلا تعويل عليه 
وبارك الله في الاخوة المشاركين نايف الحميدي     حسان الرديعان     الجذع     
أخوكم عبد الرحمان بن أحمد الظاهري الجزائري

----------


## نايف الحميدي

*س / ما صحة حديث ، من أتى حائضاً أو أمرأة في دبرها أو كاهناً فصدّقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!*

*الجواب :*

*هذا الحديث رواه أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي في الكبرى والترمذي وغيرهم من طريق حكيم الأثرم عن أبي تميمة الهجيمي عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قاله .* 
*وهذا إسناد لا يصح ولم يثبت لأبي تميمة سماع عن أبي هريرة .*
*والخبر ضعفه البخاري والترمذي وغيرهم .* 
*وقد ثبت بالكتاب والسنة تحريم وطء الحائض .* 
*وثبت عن جماعة من الصحابة تحريم إتيان المرأة في دبرها .* 
*قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه* *هل يفعل ذلك إلا كافر !!.*
*رواة الإمام أحمد بسند صحيح .* 
*وسئل ابن عباس عن الرجل يأتي المرأة في دبرها ؟* 
*فقال :* *ذلك الكفر .*
*رواة النسائي في الكبرى من طريق معمر عن عبدالله بن طاوس عن أبيه قال سئل ابن عباس وهذا سند صحيح .* 
*وقد ثبت عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنه قال* *أو يعمل هذا مسلم !!!*
*رواة النسائي في السنن الكبرى .* 
*وقد جاء في الباب أحاديث مرفوعة عن جمع من الصحابة .* 
*وأهل العلم مختلفون في صحتها وقد جزم ابن حبان وجماعة بصحة كثير منها وعليه العمل عند أكثر أهل العلم . أ,هـ**.* 
*الشيخ المحدث سليمان بن ناصر العلوان حفظه الله .* 
*المجموعة الثانية .* 
*الجلسة العاشرة .* 
*السؤال الرابع .*
*صفحة : 75** .*

----------


## محمد السلفي

سمعت منذ مدة من أحد الإخوة - عفا الله عنه - أن الشيخ مصطفى العدوي يبيح غتيان الرجل في دبر زوجته وأنه ليس هناك دليل صريح في المنع و الأحاديث ضعيفة في الباب ولا يحتج بها...الخ.فاستغرب  ت الأمر وقلت له أين قالها فعزى لكتابه الماتع (أحكام النساء) أو (الجامع لأحكام النساء)..ولم يذكر لي الموضع ..فهل يفدنا أحد الإخوة بصحة ذلك خاثة وأن الكتاب اثنى عليه الشيخ المحدث العلامة مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله..واطلعت على شيء قليل لكن لم أعثر على ما قاله الأخ غفر الله لنا وله..

----------


## أبو سمية السلفي

قال الشيخ مصطفى العدوي في جامع أحكام النساء (ج 3 صـ 405 )

وقد اختلف أهل العلم في إتيان المرأة في دبرها فذهب عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما وتبعه جماعة إلى أن ذلك جائز ويؤيد ما ذهبوا إليه ما ذكره عبد الله بن عمر من سبب النزول .
بينما ذهب أكثر أهل العلم من الصحابة فمن بعدهم إلى تحريم إتيان المرأة في دبرها محتجين بما أورده جابر رضي الله عنه في سبب النزول وردوا على ابن عمر ما أورده من سبب النزول واحتجوا بالأحاديث الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التي تنهى وتحرم إتيان المرأة في دبرها وهي بمجموعها تصلح للاحتجاج وإن كان كل منها لا يخلو من مقال إلا أن العمل عليها عند كثير من أهل العلم ....أهـ

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*شيخنا أبو عبد الله مصطفى بن العدوي يرى القول بحرمة إتيان المرأة في دبرها...مع قوله بإن الوارد في الباب من المرفوعات ضعيف لا يثبت...ويستدل بالموقوفات وبعمل نفر كبير من أهل العلم وأهل الحديث ونقاده=بالمرفوع  ت..*

*تنبيه : ليس في المسألة إجماع لا في القديم ولا في الحديث...*

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> *شيخنا أبو عبد الله مصطفى بن العدوي يرى القول بحرمة إتيان المرأة في دبرها...مع قوله بإن الوارد في الباب من المرفوعات ضعيف لا يثبت...ويستدل بالموقوفات وبعمل نفر كبير من أهل العلم وأهل الحديث ونقاده=بالمرفوع  ت..*
> *تنبيه : ليس في المسألة إجماع لا في القديم ولا في الحديث...*


جزاك الله خيرا.
إتيان المرأة في الدبر
وردت رواية شاذة عن بعضهم بالجواز، ثم استقر الإجماع على التحريم ، هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...52&postcount=5
واعتذر من الشيخ أبي مالك العوضي : )

----------


## شرياس

*قرأت فتوى في تحريم  إتيان المرأة في دبرها , وقد جاء فيها نقلٌ للإجماع على تحريم ذلك وهذا نصه :*

* قال الماوردي - رحمه الله - في " الحاوي " ( 9 / 319 ) : 
" لأنه إجماع الصحابة : روي ذلك عن علي بن أبي طالب وعبدالله بن عباس وابن مسعود وأبي الدرداء " انتهى .*

----------


## مغترب

الله المستعان، للتو انتهيا من العشاء...
شيخنا المبدع الجديع نحبه ونحترمه كثيرا، وهو محقق فذ.
يعني ممكن نعذره على مسألة البحث في مسألة الغناء واللحى، بحكم أنها مخالفات شائعة ووصل فيها إلى نتيجة تنفي الحرج. لكن أرى أن مسألة إتيان المرأة في دبرها يجب أن تكون في آخر اهتماماته. وأصل اهتمامه بمثل هذه القضية خطأ حتى لو كان الحق معه، لأن هناك أولويات تستحق منه أن يحافظ على طاقته ويضعها في الأهم ثم المهم.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> جزاك الله خيرا.
> إتيان المرأة في الدبر
> وردت رواية شاذة عن بعضهم بالجواز، ثم استقر الإجماع على التحريم ، هنا:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...52&postcount=5
> واعتذر من الشيخ أبي مالك العوضي : )


*لو قلنا إنه عدم علم بالمخالف لكان أصح،وهو من أضعف أجناس عدم العلم بالمخالف=لتوفر الدواعي للمخالفة : عدم قطعية صحة الأدلة،والسلف القديم،واعتبار المحرمين قديماً للخلاف واعتدادهم به...*

----------


## أبو الفداء

الذي أرى - والله أعلم بالصواب - أن الذين ذهبوا الى جواز وطء الدبر في المرأة – وهم قلة ظاهرة الخطأ - لا يخلو حالهم من واحد من ثلاث خصال:
-    اما لم تبلغهم نصوص التحريم والوعيد في هذا الفعل عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، وهذا بعيد جدا على واحد من أهل العلم والفقه لأنها وافرة الطرق كثيرة الانتشار كما بينا، ثم انها من أمور العلم التي يحتاج اليها الناس في حياتهم اليومية فما من شك في أنهم ما فتئوا يستفتون فيها العلماء كثيرا.
-    واما أنهم قد جاءتهم تلك النصوص فضعفوها ولم يروا صحتها، وهذا مردود عليهم لأنه حتى وان كان في سند بعضها أو أكثرها علة أو مقال، فمنها ما هو في صحيح مسلم كما أسلفنا ومنها ما صح على شرطه وعلى شرط البخاري، وما ضعف من طرقها فانه يقوي بعضه بعضا فيصبح صحيحا لغيره أو حسنا باصطلاح المتقدمين والمتأخرين على أدنى تقدير، فالذي جاءته رواية رأى ضعفها فحكم بخلافها، حكمه مردود عليه لوجود غيرها من الروايات.
-    واما أنهم اعتبروا بما روي عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه وكذا عن أبي سعيد الخدري في سبب نزول الآية وهذا يشكل عليه مذهب ابن عمر نفسه وما كان يفتي به، ومخالفة رواية أبي سعيد للمرفوع بمثلها. 
وفي جميع الأحوال ففقهاء الأمصار مطبقون على منع هذا الفعل الشنيع، وبه قال أكثر من يعتبر بقوله من المتقدمين من الفقهاء والأئمة فضلا عن المتأخرين، وان كان منهم من لم ير صحة ما وصله من الحديث فيه أو أخطأ تأويل الآية فهو مخطئ، وهو من أهل الأجر الواحد! ولا نقول أن المسألة (خلافية) كما يحلو لأهل الزيغ والهوى والفرق الضالة كالشيعة الرافضة (والذين توسعوا في ذلك حتى أباحوا نكاح العبد المملوك في دبره، قاتلهم الله!). 
والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## جبل العلم

للفائدة يرجى مراجعة البحث التالي في موقع اهل الحديث:

وطء المـــرأة في الموضـع الممنـوع منه شرعـاً دراســة حديثيــة فقهيـــة طبيــة 

للشيخ الدكتو طارق الطواري ( بحث محكم ).
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> *لو قلنا إنه عدم علم بالمخالف لكان أصح،وهو من أضعف أجناس عدم العلم بالمخالف=لتوفر الدواعي للمخالفة : عدم قطعية صحة الأدلة،والسلف القديم،واعتبار المحرمين قديماً للخلاف واعتدادهم به...*


جزاك الله خيرا. لا أخفيك أني أعدت النظر في تحقق الإجماع في هذه المسألة فوجدته إجماعاً محكياً ولكن مع وجود الخلاف، فابن عمر كما بين الحافظ في الفتح قد روي عنه من طرق أخرى تفسير للإبهام الذي عند البخاري في سبب نزول قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ، وأن سببها إنكار الناس على رجل أتى امرأته في دبرها ، فنزلت الاية [انظر: الفتح جـ 8 ، ص238-239] ، ثم ذكر الفتح أن ابن عمر لم ينفرد بذكر سبب النزول هذا فهو مروي عن أبي سعيد الخدري من طرق  ، ثم علّق الحافظ فقال: "وهذا السبب في نزول الآية مشهور"  [الفتح : جـ8 ، ص 240] ، هذا وظاهر عبارة الحافظ أنه يؤيد ما قرره ابن العربي من أن التفسير الأثبت لما أبهمه البخاري عن ابن عمر هو التفسير بسبب النزول المذكور آنفاً ، وهو الإتيان في الدبر ، ولذلك أنكر عليه ابن عباس رضي الله عنه ووهّمه في ذلك [1] ، ثم نقل الحافظ الخلاف عن الشافعي ، والمازري ، فعن الشافعي قوله  باحتمال الآية في قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  أنى شئتم  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  لأكثر من وجه ، وعن المازري التصريح بأن هناك من تعلق بهذه الآية لإباحة الإتيان ، ورويت نصوص أخر عن بعض السلف ، وإن كانت غير مسنده ، إلا أن مثلها مثل غيرها من النصوص غير المسندة التي يحشدها صاحب المغني والمجموع وأصحاب كتب الشروح بلا خطام ولا زمام ومع ذلك تحكى على الجزم وتنسب إلى أصحابها ،  فلا فرق ، فلم نتطلب الإسناد هنا ونتسامح فيه هناك والكل في باب الأحكام ؟ ولو كان هذا في الفضائل وذاك في الأحكام لتساهلنا تساهل أحمد وابن المديني وغيرهما في المنصوص عنهم ، كما هو مروي في المدخل للحاكم وغيره  بأسانيد صحيحة. وللوقوف على طرف من هذا الخلاف انظر "أحكام القرآن" للجصاص [جـ 2 ، ص39-41 ] فقد أطال نقل الخلاف وتوجيه ذلك بل اختلاف بعضهم في توجيه كلام البعض وعدم استقرارهم على شيء واحد في المسألة الأمر الذي يضعف دعوى الإجماع ، وكذلك يُضعف دعوى أخينا أبي مالك العوضي أن الخلاف لا يزيد عن كونه رواية شاذة لأحدهم أو بعضهم ، وهذا أيضاً لا أدري ما ضابطه إن سلّمنا. 

ولكن ما حكم المسألة : أقل ما يمكن أن يقال فيها أنها من "المشتبهات القوية" ، هذا أقل ما يمكن أن يقال ، لا سيما وقد أُثر عن الشافعي أنه لم يصح في هذه المسألة تحليل ولا تحريم ، إلا أن المشهور من آخر أقواله تحريم ذلك ، ولعلّه اعتمد في الجديد من قوليه على ما روي من طريق خزيمة بن ثابت ، كما نقله الحافظ في "الفتح" ، ويتأيد كلام الشافعي بذهاب جماعة من أئمة الحديث كالبخاري وغيره إلى عدم ثبوت شيء في هذه المسألة ، ولكن الأمر الذي يدفع المسألة من حيّز المشتبهات إلى حدود الحرمة هو ورود الأحاديث المانعة من طرق كثيرة توحي بوجود أصل للمنع ، كما نص الحافظ على ذلك وبينه في الفتح ، فقال:"وذهب جماعة من أئمة الحديث - كالبخاري والذهلي والبزار والنسائي وأبي علي النيسابوري - إلى أنه لا يثبت فيه شيء .قلت (أي الحافظ) : لكن طرقها كثيرة فمجموعها صالح للاحتجاج به". [الفتح : جـ8 ، ص 241]. هذا مع ما ثبت من بعض الاثار الموقوفة على الصحابة. 


= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
[1] نقل الحافظ في الفتح عن ابن عبدالبر قوله :"ورواية ابن عمر لهذا المعنى صحيحة مشهورة من رواية نافع  عنه بغير نكير" [الفتح : جـ 8 ، ص 239] ، ولا يتعارض هذا مع توهيم ابن عباس له رضي الله عنهم. ومعنى هذه الرواية متأكد بما أخرجه النسائي وابن جرير عن عبدالرحمن بن القاسم عن مالك عن زيد بن رومان عن سالم عن أبيه وكذلك عن مالك عن ربيعة عن سعيد بن يسار عن ابن عمر. قال الدارقطني بعد أن أخرجها عن عبدالرحمن بن القاسم عن مالك: "هذا محفوظ عن مالك صحيحٌ". [الفتح : جـ 8 ، ص 239] ،

----------


## القضاعي

قال ابن حجر في التلخيص (3/180): (( وقال البزار: لا أعلم في الباب حديثا صحيحا لا في الحظر ولا في الإطلاق، وكل ما روى فيه عن خزيمة بن ثابت من طريق فيه فغير صحيح انتهى، وكذا روى الحاكم عن الحافظ أبي علي النيسابوري، ومثله عن النسائي، وقاله قبلهما البخاري )).
وقال ابن أبي حاتم في آداب الشافعي ومناقبه (ص217):((أخبرنا ابن عبدالحكم قراءةً قال: سمعت الشافعيُّ يقول: ليس فيه-يعني إتيان النساء في الدبر- عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في التحريم والتحليل حديثٌ ثابت)) .
وقال ابن حجر في فتح الباري (8/191):((وذهب جماعة من أئمة الحديث كالبخارى والذهلي والبزار والنسائي وأبي على النيسابوري إلى أنه لا يثبت فيه شيء.
 قلت (ابن حجر) : لكن طرقها كثيرة فمجموعها صالح للاحتجاج به)).
يقول مقيده عفا الله عنه : والصواب أن المنع من الإتيان يثبت بقياس الشبه , قياسًا على حكم المنع من إتيان الحيِّض , ويعضد ذلك الأثار المروية مرفوعة وموقوفة والله أعلم .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> قال ابن حجر في التلخيص (3/180): (( وقال البزار: لا أعلم في الباب حديثا صحيحا لا في الحظر ولا في الإطلاق، وكل ما روى فيه عن خزيمة بن ثابت من طريق فيه فغير صحيح انتهى، وكذا روى الحاكم عن الحافظ أبي علي النيسابوري، ومثله عن النسائي، وقاله قبلهما البخاري )).
> وقال ابن أبي حاتم في آداب الشافعي ومناقبه (ص217):((أخبرنا ابن عبدالحكم قراءةً قال: سمعت الشافعيُّ يقول: ليس فيه-يعني إتيان النساء في الدبر- عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في التحريم والتحليل حديثٌ ثابت)) .
> وقال ابن حجر في فتح الباري (8/191):((وذهب جماعة من أئمة الحديث كالبخارى والذهلي والبزار والنسائي وأبي على النيسابوري إلى أنه لا يثبت فيه شيء.
>  قلت (ابن حجر) : لكن طرقها كثيرة فمجموعها صالح للاحتجاج به)).
> يقول مقيده عفا الله عنه : والصواب أن المنع من الإتيان يثبت بقياس الشبه , قياسًا على حكم المنع من إتيان الحيِّض , ويعضد ذلك الأثار المروية مرفوعة وموقوفة والله أعلم .


قياس الشبه من الأقيسة المختلف في حجيتها ، فالحكم يثبت عندك مع أنه قد لا يثبت به على وجه الحقيقة ، ولذلك قال الطوفي :"واعلم أن قياس الشبه ينتفع به الناظر في استخراج الحكم دون المناظر لخصمه" [شرح مختصر الروضة : جـ3 ، ص435] ، ولكن بما أنّك أوردت نص الشافعي رحمه الله فإن قياس الشبه عنده حجة في المشهور، نقله السمعاني [قواطع الأدلة : جـ 4، ص 254] ، وهنا فائدة لطيفة: فرغم حجية هذا النوع من القياس عنده إلا أنه لم يستدل به على منع الوطء المذكور في مناظرته لمحمد بن الحسن ، بل روي عنه - أي الشافعي- أنه قال :"والقياس أنه حلال" [أحكام القرآن للجصاص : جـ2 : ص 39] ، فاستدل بالقياس على إباحته لا منعه ! ، وليس غرضي بيان الحكم الشرعي الذي أراه شخصياً ، وإنما التأكيد على عدم ثبوت دليل صريح قطعي حاسم لمادة النزاع ، لا من إجماع ولا نقل ولا من قياس ، واعتبارك للأذى علة للشبه وُجد من احتج فقال بعدم حرمة وطء المرأة في استحاضتها رغم قذارة دم الاستحاضة...الخ ، نقله الجصاص أيضاً. والأشبه عندي - وفاقاً لك - أن أثر قياس الشبه معتبر هنا ، ودم الاستحاضة يفارق أذى الدبر بأنه دم عادي قد وصفه الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بأنه دم عرق ولذلك تستثفر المرأة وتصلي بخلاف دم الحيض. وكذلك موقوفات الصحابة - ومجموع الأحاديث كما بينت في مشاركة رقم 16 -  فإنها مشتملة على أوصاف حكمية ، مثل :"أويفعل ذلك مسلم !" ، "هذا يسألني عن الكفر" ، الخ والأوصاف الحكمية كهذه الأقرب أن لها حكم المرفوع ويستبعد أن يستَبِدّ بها الصحابي بمحض الرأي.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

...هذا والخطأ وارد على الصحابي سواء في نقله أو فهمه ، ولذلك أمثلة في علم مصطلح الحديث ، ومن لطيف الفائدة أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه - وهو من تنسب إليه الإباحة في هذه المسألة   - قد صحح له الصحابة بعض الأشياء كعائشة في مسألة عذاب الميت ببكاء أهله عليه وكما روي عن ابن عباس في هذه المسألة فقد قال :"إن ابن عمر وهم والله يغفر له" ، ولذلك قال ابن عطية ما معناه :"لا ينبغي أن يعوّل في هذه المسألة على زلة عالم" .

----------


## القضاعي

بوركت يا عبد الله ، وقياس الشافعي رحمه الله في الإباحة مردود بقياس الشبه الصحيح ورجوع الشافعي لمقتضاه دليل على فساد قياسه الأول ، وأما من نفى الشبه بين الموضعين فلا حجة معه على هذا النفي ، ومن أجاز الؤط في وقت الحيض فقد خالف النصوص فلا عبرة بهكذا مخالفة ولا يثبت بها خلاف أصلا ، والحق أن قياس الشبه في المسألة يعد قرينة على صلاحية الاحتجاج بأحاديث النهي بمجموعها وفي المسألة أدلة تفيد النهي بدلالة غير مباشرة كقول أنس رضي الله عنه في مايجوز الاستمتاع وقت الحيض ( كل شيء إلا الجماع ) ، وأحب تنبيهك أخي عبد الله بأن البخاري أهمل بعض الكلام ولم يبهمه وبينهما فرق فانتبه .

----------


## إمام الأندلس

من فوائد شيخنا أبي فهر ..
قال الشافعي في الأم : ( وكذلك المستحل لاتيان النساء في أدبارهن فهذا كله عندنا مكروه محرم وإن خالفنا الناس فيه فرغبنا عن قولهم ولم يدعنا هذا إلى أن نجرحهم ونقول لهم إنكم حللتم ما حرم الله وأخطأتم لانهم يدعون علينا الخطأ كما ندعيه عليهم وينسبون من قال قولنا إلى أن حرم ما أحل الله عزوجل )

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> وأحب تنبيهك أخي عبد الله بأن البخاري أهمل بعض الكلام ولم يبهمه وبينهما فرق فانتبه .


جزاك الله خيرا.
 "الإبهام" من تعبير ابن حجر في الفتح وليس من ابتكاري فانظر [الفتح جـ 8 ، ص 238] ، وكذلك هو تعبير الإسماعيلي ، نقله الحافظ أيضاً ، قال : "وقد عاب الإسماعيلي صنيع البخاري فقال: جميع ما أخرج عن ابن عمر مبهم لا فائدة فيه" [ الفتح جـ 8 ، ص 239]. والله أعلم.

----------


## القضاعي

> جزاك الله خيرا.
>  "الإبهام" من تعبير ابن حجر في الفتح وليس من ابتكاري فانظر [الفتح جـ 8 ، ص 238] ، وكذلك هو تعبير الإسماعيلي ، نقله الحافظ أيضاً ، قال : "وقد عاب الإسماعيلي صنيع البخاري فقال: جميع ما أخرج عن ابن عمر مبهم لا فائدة فيه" [ الفتح جـ 8 ، ص 239]. والله أعلم.


إذن لا لوم عليك ، فكأنك قد تبعت القائل من أهل العلم : " خطأ مشهور خير من صواب مهجور " . هذا إذا أصبت في تنبيهي السابق ودمت مسددا .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> إذن لا لوم عليك ، فكأنك قد تبعت القائل من أهل العلم : " خطأ مشهور خير من صواب مهجور " . هذا إذا أصبت في تنبيهي السابق ودمت مسددا .


لم أتبع ذلك القائل لأن كلامه لا يصح بهذا الإطلاق ، هذا أولاً. ثانياً : لا خطأ في تعبير ابن حجر وغيره ، كما أني لا أرى خطأ بالضرورة في تعبيرك فإن الإبهام متضمن للإهمال ، فهو يهمل التعيين.

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> واما أنهم قد جاءتهم تلك النصوص فضعفوها ولم يروا صحتها، وهذا مردود عليهم لأنه حتى وان كان في سند بعضها أو أكثرها علة أو مقال، فمنها ما هو في صحيح مسلم كما أسلفنا ومنها ما صح على شرطه وعلى شرط البخاري، وما ضعف من طرقها فانه يقوي بعضه بعضا فيصبح صحيحا لغيره أو حسنا باصطلاح المتقدمين والمتأخرين على أدنى تقدير، فالذي جاءته رواية رأى ضعفها فحكم بخلافها، حكمه مردود عليه لوجود غيرها من الروايات.!!
> .


هكذا يكون الرد على البخاري والبزار والنسائي وأبي علي النيسابوري وغيرهم من الحفاظ والمحدثين المتقدمين والمتأخرين في هذا الصدد ؟!
###
والحق: أن الخلاف في تلك المسألة قوي معتبر رغم محاولات كل من حاول عكس الحقائق لنُصرة ما هو بسبيل النفاح دونه !
ولا يصح في هذا الباب حديث صريح البتة ! وتقوية أحاديث الباب ببعضها لا يستقيم إلا على مذهب المتأخرين !
والآية التي يستدل بها الجمهور على التحريم: هي نفسها التي يستدل بها مخالفوهم على التحليل !
ودعوى الإجماع غير مسموعة في هذا المقام أصلا ! بل هي أغرب من عنقاء مُغْرِب !
وقد سبق ونقضت غزْل الغازلين في موضوعي القديم: 
كَهْفُ الغَرَائِبِ!! وَمَغَارَةُ العَجَائِبِ !!
فانظر منه: الـ [غريبة رقم 2 ]. 
وكذا الـ [ فائدة رقم 1 ]. 
وبالمناسبة: الذي صح عن مالك هو الإباحة المطلقة ! ولم يثبت عنه خلافها البتة ! رغم حملات أكثر المالكية وغيرهم على الروايات الشامخة في الثبوت لدرء ذلك عنه البتة ! 
والقول بالإباحة المطلقة: ذهب إليه بعض الصحابة وطوائف من السلف الصالح وعلماء الملة، ومن أراد أن يتعلم الأدب مع المخالف في تلكم القضية : فليقعد ليالي وأيامًا يتأمل في كلام فقيه الدنيا في عصره أبي عبد الله الشافعي وهو يتنفس ويقول: ( وكذلك المستحل لاتيان النساء في أدبارهن، فهذا كله عندنا مكروه محرم وإن خالفنا الناس فيه فرغبنا عن قولهم، ولم يدعنا هذا إلى أن نجرحهم ونقول لهم إنكم حللتم ما حرم الله وأخطأتم؛ لانهم يدعون علينا الخطأ كما ندعيه عليهم، وينسبون من قال قولنا إلى أن حرم ما أحل الله عزوجل ) .
والله المستعان لا رب سواه.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> وبالمناسبة: الذي صح عن مالك هو الإباحة المطلقة ! ولم يثبت عنه خلافها البتة ! رغم حملات أكثر المالكية وغيرهم على الروايات الشامخة في الثبوت لدرء ذلك عنه البتة !


قال أبو بكر الجصاص : "المشهور عن مالك إباحة ذلك وأصحابه ينفون عنه هذه المقالة لقبحها وشناعتها وهي عنه أشهر من أن تندفع [*] بنفيهم" [أحكام القرآن : جـ 2 : ص 40]

= = = = = = = = = = = = = 
[*] في الأصل "يندفع" ولعل المثبت هو الصواب لعود الضميرعلى "المقالة".

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على طالب العلم أن يربأ بنفسه عن تبني الأقوال الشاذة وتتبعها
ولا يفلح من أخذ بشاذ العلم كما قال أهل العلم
فحتى لو لم يسلم طالب العلم بصحة الإجماع فلا يجوز له الأخذ بزلات العلماء وما شذوا به عن الجماعة إن صح ذلك عنهم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وحول فقه مقولة الشافعي قال أخونا الشيخ أبو فراس فؤاد الهاشمي معلقا عليها:



> ومن أوجه فقه هذه المقالة النفيسة التي أتحفنا بها أبو أسامة هو :
> أن الشافعي رحمه الله إنما ضرب هذه الأمثلة الثلاثة:المتعة وربا الفضل، وإتيان النساء في أدبارهن، لأنها من أشد ما قيل، فالشافعي هو أعرف الناس بالخلاف ولكن إنما تخير هذه المسائل الثلاث من بين آلاف المسائل لظهور النص فيها واستقباح الناس لها وإنكارهم على منتحلها كما أنه لا يقول بها سوى أفراد قلائل من بين الناس
> فلما اجتمع بها كل ذلك ساقها الشافعي مجتمعة وأنه حتى هذه المسائل وقد بلغ من شأنها ما مر إلا أنها مع ذلك لا ترد شهادة مستحلها لأنه وجد من أعلام الناس ومفتيهم من يستحلها فالشافعي رحمه الله وإن حرمها وكرهها ورغب عنها شأنه شأن غالب أهل العلم إلا أنه مع ذلك لا يستجيز جرح من استحلها وأفتى بها وأنه لا يجوز أن يقال لهم: إنكم أحللتم ما حرم الله لأنه لو قال ذلك لقال مخالفهم مثل ذلك: وأنتم أيضا تحرمون أيضا ما أحله الله
> 
> إلا أنه مع كل ما سبق ينبغي أن تفهم هذه الفائدة ضمن سياقها الخاص بها فالمقصود هو فقه الأئمة للخلاف بقطع النظر عن أعيان هذه المسائل، فيجوز مثلا أن ينتحل بعض الدخلاء أحرفا من هذه المسائل وأشباهها ولا يقبل منه أهلُ العلم اليوم هذا منه إما لعدم أهليته أو لضعف بصره بالعلم ، وإما لخطئه في استعمال البرهان أو استخراج الحكم، وإما لاستقرار الإجماع على حكم هذه المسائل بعد أن كانت محل خلاف إما لعدم بلوغ نص أو ..أو..
> المهم وباختصار: المقصود من هذا النقل الذي أتحفنا به أبو أسامة هو ما عنون له في رأس الموضوع: "الإمام الشافعي يضرب أروع المثل في فقه الخلاف"، وأن النظر من الفائدة قاصر على هذه الجهة من غير التفات إلى تفاصيل هذه المسائل وإشكالاتها.
> وفقني الله وإياكم لفقه كتابه العزيز وسنة نبيه الرسول الأمين وبصرنا بمواقع أقدام أئمة الهدى وأجرانا على طرائقهم آمين






> *وإن إثارة تلك المسائل بعد سكونها تشويش على المدرسة الفقهية.*
> *ربا الفضل، نكاح المتعة، الغسل من الجماع من غير إنزال، التيمم من الجنابة، هل سورة الفلق وسورة الناس من القرآن أو لا؟ غسل العينين في الوضوء وكثير من تشديدات ابن عمر ورخص ابن عباس....*
> *فالخلاف السابق كان لسبب، وقد ارتفع السبب فليرتفع الخلاف إذن.*





> *نقف في جنس موقف الشافعي، ولا نقف في أعيان الصور التي ذكرها.*
> *لسبب واحد فقط وهو اختلاف الموجِب.*
> *فالعلم مر بمراحل، ولكل زمان مسائله وظروفه ومواقفه، وموقع الإجماع قد يتأخر وقوعه زمناً فيقيد الخلاف القديم، وقد يرفعه.*
> *والتقليد يقتضي تقليد الشافعي في أعين حروفه، والمنهج يقتضي الاستفادة من معالم منهجه.*


وهذا فهم رائق صائب غبي على بعض من وقف على كلام الشافعي رحم الله الجميع

----------


## أبو الفداء

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويضاف إلى ذلك أن النصوص الموقوفة عن الصحابة بالمنع في هذه المسألة يظهر منها شدة استبشاع واستقباح ذلك الفعل عندهم (وهو مفهوم كلام الشافعي رحمه الله كما تفضل الشيخ أمجد)، حتى وصفه من وصفه منهم - رضي الله عنهم - بأنه "من الكفر"!! فليس الأمر إفتاءا بالمنع وفقط، بل تشنيع وتقبيح كما ترى، بكلام لا يجترئ عليه - عادة - إلا من كان مكينا مستيقنا من دليله ومن بطلان مذهب مخالفه! ولا يُتصور بأمثال هؤلاء الصحب الكرام خلافُ هذا، وإنما يُعتذر لمن شذ عنهم، ولا يُنتصر له! 
فهؤلاء - وهم الأكثر وقولهم هو الأشهر والأقرب إلى الفطرة (إذ ذلك الموضع محل مستقذر تعافه النفس) - لا يُتصور إلا أنهم إن قيل لهم إن فلانا من الصحابة يفتي بمشروعية إتيان المرأة في دبرها لكرهوا ذلك منه جدا ولردوا حجته بما معهم.. فيصح أن يقال هنا إن الحاظر منهم أعلم من المبيح فهو مقدم عليه! ولا يظن بأمثالهم - لا يجوز أن يظن بهم - أن يفتوا بالمنع وبهذا التشديد من مجرد استقباحهم واستقذارهم لذلك الشيء، وقد وقفوا ولاشك على الآية التي يستدل بها المبيحون!!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم إنه ينبغي التنبه لأمر مهم، ألا وهو عدم ورود نص مرفوع - صحيح أو ضعيف - إلا بالمنع! وهذا عند التأمل مدعاة ظاهرة لتصحيح الاحتجاج بذلك المرفوع - مع وفرة المفتين بمقتضاه من الصحابة وقلة من شذ عن ذلك منهم - وحمل التشابه في تفسير الآية عليه! فإن قيل الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة، قلنا هذا لا يقال في الأبضاع إذ الأصل فيها المنع، ودليل ذلك قوله تعالى مقيدا لإطلاق حفظ الفرج: ((إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ)) [المؤمنون : 6]
فيصح حينئذ أن يقال إن آية البقرة فيها مزيد تخصيص وتقييد لأصل الحفظ، فلا يستدل بها - هي نفسها - على إخراج الدبر من ذلك الأصل، بل يلزم الاستعانة لهذه الغاية بدليل آخر لا سيما لكون ذلك الموضع بعينه موضعا مستقذرا.. فأنى يكون ذلك الاستدلال بها على دخول وطء الدبر فيها مع وفرة المأثور بمنع ذلك الفعل تعيينا، وتعلق بعض تلك الآثار بسبب نزول الآية نفسها (وإن كانت أسانيدها لا تخلو من مقال)؟! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلعله يصح أن يقال إن المبيح ههنا هو المطالب بتقديم حجته وإثبات علوها - رواية ودراية - على ما يتمسك به المانعون (وهم الأكثرون). ولما كان الناس يستبشعون الإفتاء بهذا المذهب ممن ذهب إليه، من لدن الصحابة وإلى يوم الناس هذا، كان الداعي لتقديم تلك الحجة المبيحة - إن وجدت - وتوافر الرواية والنقل بها = قويا للغاية! فهل مع المبيحين من حجة إلا آية البقرة التي هي نفسها محل النزاع؟ وهل لهم أن يتركوا ما أثر عن السلف من المرفوع في تأويلها وسبب نزولها - وإن ضعف سندا - إلى قول شاذ بدعوى أنه وجه تحتمله الآية؟ هذه حجة أوهى من خيط العنكبوت! 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالحاصل أنه ليس من الفقه ههنا الاعتضاد بشذوذ من شذ ومخالفة من خالف من السلف، فليس كل خلاف يستدل بمجرد وجود من قال به من الأقدمين على تسويغ القول المخالف للمشهور الذي عليه جماهير الأئمة، والله أعلم. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يعني هذا اتهامنا لمن خالف من المتقدمين والمتأخرين، فلا يلزم التنبيه على حفظ مقامهم وصيانة منزلتهم.. فنحن نعتذر لهم، ونقول فيهم كما قال الشافعي فيما تقدم النقل عنه، رحم الله الجميع.

----------


## صالح الطريف

وهل المجئ بهذه المسألة للبحث في الجواز من هذا الفعل المستبشع ...؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> وهل لهم أن يتركوا ما أثر عن السلف من المرفوع في تأويلها وسبب نزولها - وإن ضعف سندا - إلى قول شاذ بدعوى أنه وجه تحتمله الآية؟ هذه حجة أوهى من خيط العنكبوت!



جزاك الله خيرا. 
في الحق أن حجة المخالف أمتن من خيط العنكبوت ، ولكن عدم الوقوف على كلام أهل العلم من موانع الوقوف على قوة الحجة من عدمها. فسبب النزول المروي في الإباحة لا يقل شهرة ولا قوة. ولنبدأ برأي ابن عمر كما خرّجه  البخاري ثم نبيّن المتروك بالنظر فيما رواه غيره. فقد أخرج البخاري عن عبدالصمد عن أيوب عن نافع عن ابن عمر  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فأتوا حرثكم أنّى شئتم  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  قال: يأتيها في.أ.هـ. فترك ما بعد الجار ولم يأت بالمجرور ، وقال الحافظ في الفتح أنها هكذا في جميع النسخ. ثم نقل عن أبي بكر ابن العربي قوله: "اورد البخاري هذا الحديث في التفسير فقال:"يأتيها في" وترك بياضا ، المسألة مشهورة صنف فيها محمد بن سحنون جزءاً ، وصنف فيها ابن شعبان كتاباً ، وبيّن أن حديث ابن عمر في إتيان المرأة في دبرها". وفي تفسير الطبري يأتي بيان المحذوف في جواب ابن عمر من طريق أبي قلابة الرقاشي - إمام حافظ ثقة - عن عبدالصمد بإسناد البخاري أن ابن عمر :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فأتوا حرثكم انى شئتم  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: قال: في الدبر.  [الطبري: جـ 3 ،  ص753 ، ط. التركي ] ، قال ابن حجر بعد أن أورد رواية ابن جرير المبيّنة ، قال:"وهو يؤيد قول ابن العربي ويرد قول الحميدي" [1]. ولما أورد البخاري رواية عبدالصمد أتبعها بالرواية المعلقة عن محمد بن يحي بن سعيد عن ابيه عن عبيدالله عن نافع عن ابن عمر، فذكر الإسناد ولم يذكر المتن ، إلا أن الطبراني وصلها في "الأوسط" من طريق ابي بكر الأعين (انظر الفتح : جـ 8، ص 239) عن محمد بن يحي بن سعيد القطان بالسند المذكور إلى ابن عمر قال:"إنما نزلت على رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: نساؤكم حرث لكم :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  رخصة في إتيان الدبر". إلا أن لقائل أن يحتج فيقول : لم يرو هذا الأثر عن ابن عمر إلا يحي بن سعيد تفردبه ابنه محمد [2] ، كما قال الطبراني ، والجواب ما ذكره الحافظ ، قال:" ولم يتفرد به يحيى بن سعيد فقد  رواه عبد العزيز الدراوردي [3] عن عبيد الله بن عمر أيضا كما سأذكره بعد                              وقد روى هذا الحديث عن نافع أيضا جماعة غير  من ذكرنا                              ورواياتهم بذلك ثابتة عند ابن مردويه في تفسيره وفي "                             فوائد الأصبهانيين لأبي الشيخ" و"تاريخ نيسابور للحاكم"                              و"غرائب مالك الدارقطني" وغيرها" [الفتح جـ 8: ص 239]. 
ثم ذكر الحافظ سبب نزول الآية وفصّل ثم قال: "وهذا السبب في نزول الآية مشهور"  [الفتح : جـ8 ،  ص 240]  ، وانظر للمزيد مشاركتي رقم 16.

فسبب نزول الآية ليس شاذاً ولا ضعيفَ الذكر عند العلماء بل هو مشهور ومروي من طرق ثابتة ، كما نص الحافظ ، والمسألة نفسها مشهورة كما ذكر ابن العربي [4]. 

*أما الترجيح والفتوى فشيء آخر* تماماً.  

= = = = = = = = = = = = =
[1] لأن الحميدي في جمعه بين الصحيحين تصرّف من تلقاء نفسه وفسّر المحذوف في رواية البخاري بأنه "الفرج" ، قال الحافظ في الفتح:"وهو من عنده بحسب فهمه" ، [الفتح جـ 8 ، ص 238].
[2] له ترجمة في التقريب لا جرح فيها ولا تعديل ، إلا نقْل ابن حبان أنه ذكره في الثقات ، على عادته فيمن هو مثله. ولكن روى عن محمد أعلام حفاظ ولم يذكروه بجرح ، فانظرهم في التقريب [جـ 9 ، ص 439 ، ط. العلمية].
[3] قلت: الدراوردي عبدالعزيز بن محمد متكلم فيه من جهة سوء حفظه ، وقد انفرد مراراً بما اتفق الثقات على خلافه [انظر مثلاً: الإستذكار: جـ 1 ص 489 ] وانظر [العلل للدارقطني : جـ 3، ص 101 ، جـ 4 ، ص286 ] 
[4] ولكن الشهرة لا تعني الثبوت على كل حال كما لا يخفى ، فمن جملة ما اعتمد عليه الحافظ في بيان الشهرة روايةابن مردويه وابن جرير والطحاوي من طريق  زيد بن أسلم عن عطاء بن يسار عن أبي سعيد الخدري ، الأثر. إلا أني لما رجعت لتفسير الطبري [جـ 3: ص754] وجدت الأثر موقوفاً على عطاء وليس فيه عن أبي سعيد الخدري ، وفي التهذيب لم يذكر له رواية عن أبي سعيد الخدري مع أنه ذكر روايته عن عدد من الصحابة وأيضاً شكك في روايته عن البعض ، الأمر الذي يجلعنا نتوقف وإن وردت روايته موصولة بأبي سعيد الخدري عند غير الطبري. والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماسبب هذا الخلاف بسبب ترك الأدلة وترك القول بالسلف ورفع ونقل فتوى مالا يعرف بانه طالب علم ناهيك أن يكون عالما .
ومثل هذه المواضيع لاتطرح بالمنتديات أولا الكاتبون ليسوا طلبة علم ولأن في المنتديات الجاهل والعامي وصاحب الشهوة الذي يريد أن يبرر لنفسه .
وليس كل مايعلم يقال .
اشتغلوا بطلب العلم .
وكفى /
أخوكم أبو ياسر الجهني وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

...تتمـّة

ولكن من علامات اتباع الهوى - لكي يكون الجميع على بيّنه - استغلال الخلاف للوقوع فيما روي النهي عنه ، فقط لأن الدليل أن العلماء اختلفوا ، وما أقبحها من حجة ! 

ولهذا الغرض أسوق كلاماً نفيساً لأبي الحسن علي بن عمر بن القصار المالكي (ت 397) من مقدمته في الأصول- لم أجد من نقله في أي من المنتديات المشهورة على الشبكة فخذوه مرفوعاً  لأول مرة ! -  تبيّن طرفاً من المقصود ، قال رحمه الله :" اعلم أن للعلوم طرقاً منها جلي وخفي ، وذلك ان الله تبارك وتعالى لما أراد أن يمتحن عباده وأن يبتليهم فرّق بين طرق العلم ، وجعل منها ظاهراً جلياً ، وباطناً خفياً ، ليرفع الذين أوتوا العلم كما قال عز وجل ((يرفع الله الين آمنوا منكم والذين  أوتوا العلم درجات))" أ.هـ.  [المقدمة في الأصول : ص5 ، ط. دار الغرب]

فهذا امتحان للعامي والعالم ، فليس للعامي ولا صغار طلبة العلم أن يخوضوا في خفي العلم وهم أقل شأناً من ذلك ، وإلا جادلوا بالباطل و أفسدوا أكثر مما يصلحوا.

----------


## أبو الفداء

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي الشهري - بارك الله فيك - ما تفضلتَ به هو مما ساقه المفسرون من تأويل ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما للآية، وليس مما يعتبر سببا لنزولها. وعلى أي حال فلا يخالفك أحد في ثبوت هذا التأويل عن ابن عمر.. فهو متمسك القوم في مذهبهم لكونه أقوى المأثورات سندا في تأويل الآية.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكن لهذا قلتُ إنه أوهن من خيط العنكبوت.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فكلامي الآنف الذي تفضلت بالتعقيب عليه إنما أردتُ به المرفوعات في تأويل الآية وفي سبب نزولها (وإن ضعف سندها).. كمثل ما أثر عن النبي عليه السلام أنه قال لما سئل في القصة المروية في سبب نزول الآية: "مُقْبِلَة وَمُدْبِرَة إِذَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ فِي الْفَرْج " أو "في صمام واحد" ونحوها.. فهذه المرفوعات وما وافقها من الموقوفات لا يترك مجموعها - وإن ضعفت كلها - لآثار موقوفة على قلة قليلة من السلف بخلاف معناها (سواء في تأويل أو سبب نزول)!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والرجوع إلى المأثور في تأويل الآية واعتبار مرجحات القول الصواب فيه = يفيد في هذا المقام لأنها هي محل النزاع كما لا يخفى، والمخالفون يستدلون بها!

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> أخي الشهري - بارك الله فيك - ما تفضلتَ به هو مما ساقه المفسرون من تأويل ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما للآية، وليس - كما لا يخفى على مثلك - مما يعتبر سببا لنزولها. ولا يخالفك أحد في ثبوت هذا التأويل عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه..



جزاك الله خيرا. 
قد سبق النقل - في موضعين - عن الحافظ أنه قال: "..ولم                              ينفرد ابن عمر بسبب هذا النـزول فقد أخرج أبو يعلى                              وابن مردويه وابن جرير والطحاوي من طريق زيد بن أسلم                              عن عطاء بن يسار عن أبي سعيد الخدرى (                              أن رجلا أصاب                              امرأته في دبرها فأنكر الناس ذلك عليه ، وقالوا :                              نعيرها . فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية ). وعلقه النسائي                              عن هشام بن سعيد عن زيد وهذا السبب في نزول  هذه الآية                              مشهور وكأن حديث أبي سعيد                              لم يبلغ ابن عباس وبلغه حديث                              ابن عمر فوّهـمه فيه".  [الفتح : جـ8 ، ص 240].

 فنص على سبب النزول ونص على أنه لم ينفرد به ، وارجع لتفصيل سبب النزول في الفتح وتفسير الطبري فإن له قصة وهو غير قصة التأويل. 
وليس الغرض الأساس هنا إثبات الحكم الشرعي للمسألة ، وإنما تحرّي الأمانة في مدارستها  قدر الإمكان. 
 ولكي لا تكرر الكلام نفسه بخصوص النقول والآثار ، انظر ترجيحي ورأيي الشخصي في مشاركة 16 و 18 ، فإنك ستجد أنه ليس بيني وبينك كبير اختلاف.

----------


## أبو الفداء

جزاك الله خيرا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والذي يظهر لي أن المرويات عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه في قصة النزول قد وقع فيها اضطراب.. ولعلها لو انضبطت لوافقت ما جاء صريحا في سبب النزول مما فيه قوله عليه السلام "في صمام واحد" ونحوه. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  زد على ذلك أن قول القائل "أتى امرأته من دبرها" أو "في دبرها" يحتمل معنيين:
- أتاها من جهة الدبر في موضع الولد.
- أتاها من جهة الدبر في الموضع المستقذر.
وهذا الاشتباه في المعنى قد يقع فيه بعض من احتمل رواية سبب النزول من السلف الأول، ولا يبعد أن يكون هو سبب ظهور هذا التأويل عند من قال به منهم.. وقد ورد في الأثر ما يبين أن الصورة المذكورة في سبب النزول إنما كانت على الوجه الأول، فلا يندفع ذلك التفصيل الواضح الذي ورد على وفق المرفوع = بألفاظ محتملة، لا سيما وقد نقل إلينا استنكار الوجه الثاني على من تصوره عن الصحابة أنفسهم، والله أعلم.

----------


## القضاعي

> ما جاء صريحا في سبب النزول مما فيه قوله عليه السلام "في صمام واحد"


 الصواب ان هذه اللفظة مدرجة وليست مرفوعة يا أبا الفداء .

----------


## أبو الفداء

> الصواب ان هذه اللفظة مدرجة وليست مرفوعة يا أبا الفداء .


صدقت، بارك الله فيك. 
هذا وهم مني، عفا الله عني، وجزاك الله خيرا.
ولكن في سياق المرويات التي جاء فيها هذا الإدراج تفسيرا من كلام ابن جريج والزهري ما يدل على صحة معناه. ومثاله الذي يحضرني الآن: اللفظ المنقول في أصلها: "إن اليهود قالوا للمسلمين من أتى امرأته وهي مدبرة جاء ولده أحول" فواضح أن المراد مَن أتاها - كما يكون الإتيان عادة: أي في القبل - وهي في حال الإدبار، أي من جهة الدبر، لا أنه أتاها في حلقة الدبر. إذ كيف يأتيها في غير موضع الولد، فتكون ثمرة ذلك الإتيان المذكور = مجيء ولد (أحول أو غير أحول)؟؟ هذا واضح في أن المراد بهذا الإتيان، ما يكون في موضع الولد من جهة الدبر.. وعليه ينبني ما ورد من جواب النبي عليه السلام، ويتوجه فهم الآية، بلا ذكر لحلقة الدبر!
ولعل قول القائل (وهي مدبرة) أوضح في هذا المعنى من أن يقال: "أتاها من دبرها" أو "في دبرها" إذ هذه الأخيرة تفتح الباب - لغة - للاحتمال، والله أعلم.

----------


## القضاعي

بوركت أبا الفداء ، والإباحة خلاف القياس الصحيح والشريعة لا تفرق بين متماثلين ، والله أعلم

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

وعلى فرض أن القياس صحيح فقد اختلف أهل العلم : هل يجوز تقديمه على الخبر الثابت عند التعارض ؟  فإذا لم تنهض الأخبار  للمعارضة أصلاً ، لضعفها  ، فيقدّم القياس عند الجماهير حتى أنه كالإجماع [1] ، فكيف بها وهي مؤيِدة بمجموعها من جهة المعنى لنتيجة القياس ؟  فتعيّن المصير إلى القياس عند من يراه صحيحاً. ولابن قدامه قاعدة طرّدها في المغني ، وهي التعارض بين القياس الصحيح الجلي وقول الصحابي الثابت عنه ، أيهما يُقدّم ؟ واختار تقديم القياس [2] ، وهذا التصرف منطبق على مسألتنا - ما رُوي عن ابن عمر وغيره من باب أولى -  لمن أراد الترجيح بصنيع ابن قدامة ومن سلك مسلكه ، والله أعلم [3].
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
[1] وما هو مروي عن أحمد أنه يقدّم الخبر الضعيف على القياس (آراء الرجال) ، عند التعارض ، فإنما مراده الحديث الضعيف ضعفاً يسيراً الذي لا يخرجه عن حيز المقبول.
[2] انظر: "القواعد الأصولية وتطبيقاتها الفقهية عند ابن قدامة في كتابه المغني" ، للدكتور المريني. 
[3] وعمل ابن قدامة فيما روي عن الصحابي ولم يخالفه فيه أحد ، وفي مسألتنا هذا الشرط مفقود ، فالأدلة إذا أخذت محشودة مجموعة من كل حدب وصوب ترجح جانب المنع ، ولكن حصل غرضنا من تحقيق أن المسألة خلافية وليس فيها إجماع ، ولو كان الخلاف شاذاً ولا متمسك لأحد فيه لما اجترأ ابن أبي مليكة على لعن روح بن القاسم و قتادة !! [انظر القصة في تفسير الطبري : جـ 3 : 753 ، إن صحت]

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

قال ابن حزم :"واتفقوا أن وطء الحائض في فرجها ودبرها حرام" (مراتب الإجماع ، ص 122).
ولم يتعرض له ابن تيمية في نقده له ، وقد بينّا ضعف - بل خطأ - دعوى الإجماع في هذه المسألة بالدليل والتعليل. فتأمل المشاركات أعلاه فقرة فقرة. 

وعليه فإن قول الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي -  زاده الله تسديداً  - أن المسألة محل إجماع غير صحيح.

----------


## ابن الرومية

المسالة و الله أعلم و ان كان فيها خلاف كثير و احيانا غير منضبط ...الا ان من يتدبر حيثيات هذا الخلاف من خلال متابعة ما نقل عن المختلفين من اوائل العصور الى الآن يجد كما يقول الاخوة دفعا قويا من الجمهور الى جعل الخلاف فيه يسير الى الحسم خاصة بعد ان اصبحت المسألة من مسائل الفقه المعدودة من شعارات اهل البدع كالمتعة و المسح على الخفين الخ. فيلاحظ ان التشدد في تضييق مساحة الخلاف السائغ في هذه المسائل المعدودة قد زاد أكثر من ذي قبل  بعد ان تعلق بها اهل اليدع الكبار و اصبحت من شعاراتهم ..و هو ملحظ نبه عليه الامام الغزالي رحمه الله و انه مما راعاه السلف في اختلافاتهم...و من ذلك صنيع البخاري في الابهام و هو معروف من طريقته انه يبهم ما اختلف فيه اهل السنة مما قد يكون ذريعة لأهل البدع في تقوية جانبهم...فكثيرا ما يغفل عن هذا المعنى  و تأثيره على سعة الاختلاف الفريقان ...سواء المحتجون بالاجماع على المسألة باطلاق و المحتجون بنفي الاجماع عليها باطلاق ... مع ان هذا لا ينفي ان لبعض هذه المسائل شناعة ذاتية مستقلة عن شناعة كونها شعارا لأهل البدع. كتسميتها بـأخت اللواط او تسمية المتعة بأخت الزنا..فلا يعني الأمر انها لم تكن مستبشعة عند من اختلفوا قبل ان تخرج البدع قرونها...و لكن لم تكن تلك الشناعة الذاتية كافية للتضييق على الرأي المخالف و تضييق مساحة الخلاف السائغ فيها كما نبه االامام الشافعي...بخلاف الأمر حين ازدادات شناعتها شناعة بتبني اهل البدع لها و جعلها شعارا ...فينبغي فيما اظن و الله أعلم أن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار هذا العامل المؤثر في الخلاف في هذه المسألة و ان يراعى من جهة المبيحين ان الخلاف فيه قد ضاق و ان الشذوذ في الاباحة قد زاد بهذا الظرف المشدد ...و من جهة المانعين أن يراعوا ان شبه الاجماع ذاك ايضا له ظروفه و ان لا يشتط المرء في التجريح في المبيحين فالخلاف في ذلك متبث و لا يضعهم في مقام اهل البدع اثناء الخلاف و ان كان القول قد كاد يصير شاذا...و  هذا و الله اعلم هو ما قصده الامام الشافعي في كلامه الذي نقله الأخ امام الأندلس و الشيخ أمجد...اذ كان كلامه في سياق كلامه عن اهل الأهواء و البدع و قبول شهادتهم و صنيعهم من تجريح بعضهم لبعض و تكالب بعضهم على بعض مما هو خلاف صنيع اهل السنة في البحث عن الموضوعية....
مع التنبيه الى شيء ايضا فيما نقله الشيخ امجد..فالقائل قد سوى هذه المسائل مع مسائل أخرى ليست من جنسها و لا كانت في قصد الشافعي فيما اظن كمسألة انكار قرآنية المعوذتين...اذ هذه مسائل من جنس آخر...و قياس مع الفارق...اذ المسائل المذكورة عليها تواتر منقول بأعلى درجات النقل الذي يلزم الخاصة و العامة ان وصل اليهم...اما المسائل الأخرى فالنقل فيها و ان كان متضافرا الا انه ليس من جنس المتواتر المجمع عليه ...وكثيرا ما قرأت في المننتديات العلمية من يسوي بين هذين الجنسين من المسائل  في كلامه عن الاجماع  و الخلاف القديم و هو خطأ ظاهر ...
من جهة اخرى قد كنت أظن لوقت طويل ان التأويل الذي ذكره الأخ ابو الفداء و غيره هو مما ابتدعه الفقهاء المتأخرون   ليحجروا واسعا بادعاءهم الاجماع على مسألة لم يصح فيها اجماع و التشنيع على مخالفيهم ناسبين اياه الى ابن عمر تقديرا...حتى وقفت على نقول فيها ذكر نفس التأويل رويت عن سالم في التشنيع على نافع في معنى قول ابن عمر و فتواه  ...و انه قصد اتيان الفرج من الدبر لا اتيان الدبر...و يعكر عليه ان صح ان هذا اصلا قول ابن عباس في الآية  و تـأويل مدرسته و تلاميذه لها..فلو كان ابن عمر يقول بغير ما ذكر مولاه نافع و ان نافعا غلط عليه كما يقول الامام ابن القيم لما كان من داع لابن عباس ان ينكر عليه و تأويله هو نفسه تأويل ابن عمر...
كذلك الرواية المذكورة عن الامام الشافعي ذكر الذهبي في السير و ايده الشيخ الارناؤوط انها منكرة و نقل عن ابن الصباغ عن الربيع أنه كذب فيها ابن عبد الحكم ..و ايده بتصحيح الشافعي لحديث خزيمة بن ثابت في تحريمها في الأم ..
وللامام الذهبي جزء في الأحاديث التي تنهى عن إتيان النساء في أدبارهن .قال انه استوفى فيه المسألة و اتبث بيقين صحة التحريم من جهة النقل ...و الله أسأل ان يرحم الامام الشافعي رحمة واسعة فلو لم يستفد المرء من هذه المذاكرة الا الوقوف على حدة نظره و عقله المستنير لكان كافيا

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> مع ان هذا لا ينفي ان لبعض هذه المسائل شناعة ذاتية مستقلة عن شناعة كونها شعارا لأهل البدع. كتسميتها بـأخت اللواط او تسمية المتعة بأخت الزنا..فلا يعني الأمر انها لم تكن مستبشعة عند من اختلفوا قبل ان تخرج البدع قرونها...و لكن لم تكن تلك الشناعة الذاتية كافية للتضييق على الرأي المخالف و تضييق مساحة الخلاف السائغ فيها كما نبه االامام الشافعي...بخلاف الأمر حين ازدادات شناعتها شناعة بتبني اهل البدع لها و جعلها شعارا ...فينبغي فيما اظن و الله أعلم أن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار هذا العامل المؤثر في الخلاف في هذه المسألة


جزاك الله خيرا.
تعليقات على عجل:
الأول: الشناعة فرع عن بحث حسن أو قبح الأفعال قبل ورود الشرع ، فهل ثبت قبح هذا الفعل - عند من يقبحه - بالعقل أم بالسمع ، خاصة وأنك أكّدت أخي ابن الرومية على كون الشناعة (القبح) "ذاتية" ، أي كامنة فيه أصالةً ؟ وهذا فيه شيء من مذهب المعتزلة الذين يقولون أن قبح وحسن الأشياء كامن فيها ولازم لها ، فبالجواب على السؤال المتقدم ينشأ بحث مفصّل آخر.
الثاني: إذا تقرر ما كتبته أعلاه ، يضعف تأثير الشناعة البدعية من باب أولى ، لأن الشناعة هنا نشأت فقط من كونها مذهباً لمن يخالفنا.
الثالث: لما ورد السمع بالنهي عن هذا الفعل ، بقي أن يُنظر في أحوال الدليل السمعي من جهة الثبوت ومن جهة الدلالة ، وهذا هو المحل الذي نجم فيه الخلاف ، فيُقتصر عليه في إصدار الأحكام الشرعية.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم، الشناعة الذاتية في الشيء لعلها يعبَّر بها عن استقباح الشيء ونفور النفس منه (فطرةً وجِبلَّة)، وهذا صحيح - عقلا وحسا - في أشياء كثيرة كاتفاق الأسوياء على شناعة تعذيب الأطفال الصغار - مثلا - أو شناعة أكل فضلات البشر أو لحومهم أو نحو ذلك، ولكن الحكم بحرمة هذه الأشياء ومنعها لهذه الشناعة فيها قبل ورود الشرع  هو ما نخالف فيه المعتزلة.. فإن قلنا إن هذا الفعل (إتيان الدبر) فيه قبح وتعافه النفوس، فإن هذا نقوله استئناسا لا استدلالا على حرمته، لأن الحرمة كما تفضلتم لا تكون إلا بالسمع، والله أعلم.

----------


## ابن الرومية

والله الذي أفهمه أستاذي  من مسألة التقبيح و التحسين ان المأثور عن  السلف انهم لا يقولون بنفي الحسن و القبح الذاتي باطلاق و ان اختلافهم مع المعتزلة ليس في اتباث ذلك و انما الاختلاف في ان اهل السنة يتبثون قبحا ذاتيا نسبيا بحسب السياقات الواقعية للأشياء بينما المعتزلة تتبثها بالمعنى المطلق في النظر للشيء بعينه بناءا على نظريتهم في الجوهر الفرد..و على هذا تنبني طبيعة النظر في الأشباه و النظائر و ما قد يصدر عنه من أنواع القياس المعتمد في تحريم او تحليل المسألة بما فيها قياس الشبه...
المهم انني أعتقد كما يقول الشاطبي انه ليس من المستحب استدعاء مثل هذه المسائل الكلامية الدقيقة الى الفقه كما استدعاها كثير من الأصوليين و الفقهاء التطبيقيين..فالذ  ي اقصده بالشناعة يمكن تحسسه دون الحاجة الى تعمق في بحث هذه المسألة فيما أظن...فمقصودي ان من يتأمل في النقاشات في جنس هذه المسائل الساخنة كربا الدرهم بالدرهم او المتعة او وطء الدبر من عهد الصحابة الى يمكنه ان يتحسس مناخا عاما من الاستبشاع و الاستشناع ....ثم بعد تشكل فرق البدع الكبار و تبني بعضها لبعض هذه المسائل زاد هذا المناخ المستبشع للمسألة كثافة ملحوظة جدا حتى اصبح القول الآخر يظهر بمظهر الشذوذ(و هنا تأتي نفاسة نص الامام الشافعي في هذا الضرب من الفقه في اعذار المخالفين في الفروع و حسن المواجهة مع المخالفين في الأصول دون  ان ينفي احدهما الآخر). ..تماما كما حدث مع مسألة الموسيقى و الاختلاف فيها ثم صيرانه الى الشذوذ بعد ان اتخذه المذهب الاباحي الباطني شعارا و دثارا بعد القرن الخامس على الخصوص ....فكان و لابد ان يؤثر هذا على الفقه فيصير الأمر الى شبه اجماع بين الفقهاء...و مسألة المباح المتخذ شعارا من المبتدعين و الفساق مشهور تأصيلها ..حتى بالغ الغزالي رحمه الله و ذهب الى ترك السنة ان صارت شعارا لأهل البدع....
قبل ان انسى ....لعن ابن أبي مليكة لروح و قتادة و الذي لطالما اضحكني لطرافته ..أظنك فهمته على خلاف وجهه فرد فعل ابن ابي مليكة فيما يبدو لي هو حجة للمحرمين...اذ يبدو انه فوجئ بما نقله له روح عن قتادة و لم يكن له من رد علمي فيبدو انه لغضبه ان حرم عليه ما كان يحسب ان له فيه سعة لم يجد الا لعن من يستطيع لعنه .. :Smile:  وهذا طريف له نظائر معروفة في عادات منقولة في كتب الأدب عن ذلك العهد ...فيمن ينقل لغيره ما يفوت عليه ما يريده فيلعنه الآخر لأنه قد أتاه بما لا يسعه الا قبوله... :Smile:

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا.
مدار الإشكال أخي هو الوصف بالذاتية ، وهذا لا نسبية فيه ، وهذا يصدق على القتل ظلماً أو تحسين الكذب ، فهذه مستبشعة في ذاتها ، وهي كقول الأوزاعي عن الكذب : "والله لو نادى مناد من السماء أن الكذب حلال ما كذبت" ، فهذه وأمثالها يصدق عليها أن شناعتها ذاتية ، أما مسألتنا وما شابهها فهي مما اختلف فيه الناس ما بين مستبشع ومستحسن ، بحسب تصوير الثقافة المحلية لطبيعة ذلك الفعل ، استقلالاً عن الشرع ، أما بعد ورود الشرع فيترتب ما لا يخفى عليك.  
أما مسألة تضييق الخلاف في مسائل كهذه ، للغرض الذي ذكرت ، فمُشكل من جهات أخرى ، خاصة إذا كانت من جنس الوقائع التي يبتلى بها عامة الناس من سنة ومبتدعة وغيرهم ، فإن في مقابل تضييق الخلاف طلباً للإميتاز عن أهل البدع  ، في مقابل ذلك إيقاع لغيرهم في حرج التحرز مما يتهيأ بوجود  الداعي من جهة الطبع (الشهوة) ومن جهة المقتضي (كون المرأة محلاً للاستمتاع) ، وهو من جنس ابتلاء الناس بالاستمناء مع علم كثير منهم أنه محرّم عند جماهير العلماء ، حتى قيلت فيه عندهم ابيات :
إذا حللت بواد لا أنيس به = = = فاجلد عميرة لا عار ولا حرج.
وكذلك وصف أو فهم ابن عمر لهذا الفعل على أنه "رخصة" ، والرخصة لا تكون إلا فيما يشق على الناس اجتنابه بالكلية ، ليس لأنه مركّب في النفس وإنما لوجود ما يهيج الشهوة لتجاوز موقع الاستمتاع المعروف (الفرج) إلى غيره ، فالتضييق في مسائل الخلاف بين أهل السنة لأمر خارج عن محل النزاع - كأن يراعى فيه حال أهل البدع - مصادرة على خلاف الأقدمين من سلفنا الصالح وإماتة لاجتهادهم لغرضٍ يمكن تحقيقه بوسائل أخر.
أما ما يتعلق بابن أبي مليكة فبعيدٌ ما ذهبت إليه أخي الكريم ، لأن الطبري أورده في مجموعة الأقوال القاضية بالإباحة ، كعادته في استهلال الأقوال المتجانسة ، عندما يقول: "ذكر من قال ذلك...". فراجعه فضلاً لا أمراً.

----------


## السكران التميمي

يا أمة الإسلام.. يا أمة محمد.. لا يستهوينكم الشيطان في الخوض بما لا يصح لكم الخوض فيه.. ولا يخدعنكم بالرفث في أمر لم تعدوا له عدته.. ولا يجعلنكم تقولوا الناس ما لم يقولوه حتى تتثبتوا.. الروايات كثيرة جداً.. ومن روي عنه فعله روي عنه النهي عنه وكرهه بأصح منه.. ومتى كان الشرع يؤخذ من شذوذ الكلام.. ومتى كان في العجلة خير!!

*قال الإمام البحر الذهبي في السير بعد كلام له:*
*(... وبلغنا أنهم تذاكروا حديث إتيان الدبر الذي تفرد به نافع عن مولاه، فقال ميمون بْن مهران: إنما قَالَ هذا نافع بعد ما كبر، وذهب عقله.*
*وروي أن سالما قالوا له: هذا عن نافع، فقال: كذب العبد أو أخطأ العبد، إنما كان ابن عمر، يقول: يأتيها مقبلة ومدبرة في الفرج.*
*وعن أَبِي إبراهيم المنذر الحزامي، قَالَ: ما سمعت من هشام بْن عروة رفثا قط إلا يوما واحدا، أتاه رجل فقال: يا أبا المنذر! نافع مولى ابن عمر يفضل أباك عروة، على أخيه عَبْد اللَّه بْن الزبير، فقال: كذب عدو اللَّه، وما يدري نافع عاض بظر أمه! عَبْد اللَّه خير والله وأفضل من عروة.*
*قلت: وقد جاءت رواية أخرى عنه بتحريم أدبار النساء، وما جاء عنه بالرخصة فلو صح؛ لما كان صريحا، بل يحتمل أنه أراد بدبرها من ورائها في القبل، وقد أوضحنا المسألة في مصنف مفيد لا يطالعه عالم إلا ويقطع بتحريم ذلك).*

*فدعوا الخوض بوركتم فيما لا يحسن بكم خوضه بهذه الصورة التي نراها.. فما أنصفتم العلم والشرع والحق بهذا الأسلوب.. فالمطلوب من الجميع _ ممن جعل من نفسه حكماً لشرع الله _ أن يجمع جميع الروايات في الباب ومن ثم يرى أن المسألة ليست شبه منحسمة؛ بل هي منحسمة فعلاً.. وقس على هذا أكثر المسائل المطروحة هنا.*

*وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى*

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا.
لسنا في عجلة ، وليس القول بالإباحة من شذوذ القول كما أوضحناه سلفاً ،  ولسنا في مقام الفتوى ، ولست شخصياً ممن يفتي بالإباحة بينتُ هذا تصريحاً وتكراراً ، وإيراداتك قد استوعبتها درساً في مشاركات سلفت فراجعها - فضلاً - فقرة فقرة. 
...ونقول للجاهل الذي تخشى عليه الفتنة ، كما قد قلنا من قبل ، يا هذا ! ليست الإباحة حكم يؤخذ من الخلاف وإنما يؤخذ من الاجتهاد والترجيح مع إخلاص النية لله في طلب الحق.

----------


## السكران التميمي

> وليس القول بالإباحة من شذوذ القول كما أوضحناه سلفاً


أخي الفاضل الكريم (عبد الله) سلمه الله..

فقط أريد منك أن تذكر لي وللأحبة خمسة أسماء لأئمة _ على وجه العموم _ لم يأت عنهم خلافه من أثر ثابت؛ قالوا بجواز إتيان المرأة في دبرها.

غفر الله لي ولك وللمسلمين أجمعين.

----------


## حمد

http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...98&postcount=4

----------

